# SAY - South American Iron & Steel Corporation



## psychic (13 February 2009)

Large drop in share price today after re-listing, current share price is 12 cents

http://www.saironsteel.com


----------



## psychic (13 February 2009)

*Re: SAY - South American Iron and Steel*

I bought into SAY this morning at 10.5 cents, so in profit right from the start.  Lots of buying occuring at 12 cents.

Shares on issue: 65 million
Market cap: $7 million
52 week low 10.5 cents
52 week high $1.15


----------



## psychic (16 February 2009)

*Re: SAY - South American Iron and Steel*

Just to inform future investors in SAY, its previous code was ANU, check out the link below for more information

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7995&highlight=anu


----------

